# Bomb Squad?



## ArmyEOD (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm trying to find out how to get a slot with either the boston or state police bomb squad?? I'm already in the Army bomb squad (EOD)


----------



## Sarge31 (May 1, 2004)

I suppose you would have to join one of the departments to begin with. Easier said than done, however.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Sarge31 said:


> I suppose you would have to join one of the departments to begin with. Easier said than done, however.


And then you'd have to wait until you got some seniority to apply for those specialized positions. Nature of the beast my friend.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Thank you for your service soldier.


----------

